# Maybe New Toy



## 9mm+p+ (May 8, 2006)

Local gunshop has a Sig 220.  It's used but excellent to new condition.  It is however 9MM. I'd only seen 220's as 45's and in fact have one.  I also have the 226 in 9MM.  I'd never trad a double column for a single but either 220 just fit my hand better than the 226.  Has anyone seen a 220 chambered for 9MM.  He only has one magazine for it and was unable to find any in catalogs he was using.  I'm guessing this is a pistol that's several years old and mags won't be currently listed.  I'm wonderig how hard they will be to come by.  They basically look like 45 Sig 220 mags with a grove down each side to let 9MM's in but keep 45's out.  It's got the older black checkered plastic grips but aftermarket will fit it.  Sights are conventional with rear bar and front dot.  Very smooth action, I'd just never seen 220's in anything but 45 ACP.   Any info welcomed.  Thanks


----------



## Grenadier (May 8, 2006)

Sig P220 in the 9 mm is an excellent pistol.  The trigger pull is crisp and precise, and the gun will feed just about anything that you decide to put through it.  

There are usually some P220 9 mm magazines on eBay.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&fnu=1&from=R10&satitle=sig+sauer+magazine+p220&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&bs=Search&fsop=1%26fsoo%3D1&coaction=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=35007&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=


----------



## beau_safken (May 9, 2006)

Good call on Ebay for magazines.  At least this sig doesn't have the issues with the hi-capacity clips the glock 19 had.  

I'm jealous, that's such a fun little gun.


----------



## lenatoi (May 9, 2006)

Gun shows are a great place to find good deals on all sorts of mags.


----------



## Grenadier (May 9, 2006)

BTW, the P220 also comes chambered in the .38 Super as well.  It's a fun gun to shoot in any of the three calibers.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 9, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Good call on Ebay for magazines. At least this sig doesn't have the issues with the hi-capacity clips the glock 19 had.
> 
> I'm jealous, that's such a fun little gun.


To what issues are you referring?


----------



## Grenadier (May 10, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> To what issues are you referring?


 
eBay policy.  

No magazines that can hold more than 10 rounds may be sold.  

At first I thought it was simply a knee-jerk reaction to the Assault Weapons ban that has since expired in 2004, but they still cling to that policy, and even transferred over that policy to PayPal when they bought them out.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 10, 2006)

ah, ok...gotcha


----------



## arnisandyz (May 11, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> eBay policy.
> 
> No magazines that can hold more than 10 rounds may be sold.
> 
> At first I thought it was simply a knee-jerk reaction to the Assault Weapons ban that has since expired in 2004, but they still cling to that policy, and even transferred over that policy to PayPal when they bought them out.




Paypal also put a stop to firearm and some firearm related transactions, so be careful buying and selling through private parties like in classifieds. People still do it...they just creative in the item description.


----------



## Drac (May 11, 2006)

I love all my Sigs...There is a catalog out there called CheaperThanDirt, I've seen it once and they seem to have magazines for ANYTHING...A Google search could also help...


----------



## 9mm+p+ (May 11, 2006)

I've got their catalog, I'll have to look.  I just like the feel of 220's.  I keep trying new grips on my 226 but not quite there yet.  Thanks


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2006)

Have you tried the "Houge" slip on rubber grip..Never used it on a Sig, had one on the department issued Baretta and it made a difference...


----------



## Grenadier (May 12, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Have you tried the "Houge" slip on rubber grip..Never used it on a Sig, had one on the department issued Baretta and it made a difference...


 
Actually, I prefer Hogue's replacement grips.  They really don't add any extra width to the grip, and are quite durable.  

http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merchant.ihtml?pid=4220&lastcatid=42&step=4

Very comfortable, and best of all, they won't move around like the sleeves will.


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Actually, I prefer Hogue's replacement grips. They really don't add any extra width to the grip, and are quite durable.
> 
> http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merchant.ihtml?pid=4220&lastcatid=42&step=4
> 
> Very comfortable, and best of all, they won't move around like the sleeves will.


 
Very Good..I forgot to mention those..My bad {as the kids say)


----------

